# Infiniti G20 Rear Brake upgrade for a 94 Sentra E (drum to disc)



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

o.k.

So the car started out a bottom feeder 1.6 Sentra E 1994 model... but it got the SR20de transplant back in February and NOW it needed to get some brakes (started with the rear's, fronts will be in a few weeks as well)

Anyway, ya'll know how pathetic the drums are but here is a BEFORE photo:










...and in process:










..and while we were at it, the old 150K+ rubber bushings in the suspension were all replaced with Energy Suspension bushings!










...first the disc rear spindle and hub had to be put on:










...and NOW the redrilled G20 Rotor:










..YUP the G20 P10 rear caliper just bolts right on:










..and don't forget the stainless steel lines:


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

What is the "part number" of the P10 G20 rear brakes? As in the NX2K front Brakes being AD22's. What are the P10 brakes "code"?

Also how big are they? Are they bigger than the Maxima rear caliper and rotors or the B13 SR20 powerd rear Calipers and rotors?

PS great job! Keep it clean!


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

Johnny-wonk said:


> What is the "part number" of the P10 G20 rear brakes? As in the NX2K front Brakes being AD22's. What are the P10 brakes "code"?
> 
> Also how big are they? Are they bigger than the Maxima rear caliper and rotors or the B13 SR20 powerd rear Calipers and rotors?
> 
> PS great job! Keep it clean!



They are indeed signficantly larger that stock SE-R rear calipers and rotors (and thicker rotors as well) -- we started this out just wanting to do the SER rear rotor/caliper/disc upgrade from drum but felt they were too whimpy for track use ultimately...

I don't know the 'code' of the calipers (I just ordered them from Autozone fully loaded). If I can find out, I will not hesitate to post. I just ordered for a 1993 G20 P10 and they were $82.99 + tax with free shipping + $95 core charge which we got back anyway by turning in the SER calipers as cores.

I think they are 10" rotors (or slightly larger) but I am trying to confirm the exact size and will post back when I find out.


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hah everything unbolted from yours? Hehe I just did the same swap (first time I actually pressed the brakes hard and WOW what a difference!) I swear my car hates me though... I had to CUT and BURN the bushings out!!!


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jed118 said:


> Hah everything unbolted from yours? Hehe I just did the same swap (first time I actually pressed the brakes hard and WOW what a difference!) I swear my car hates me though... I had to CUT and BURN the bushings out!!!



yup... same here... gotta love the smell of burning rubber!!! NOT!


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

o.k., I found out that the rear G20 rotor size is 10.2"


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

No dust shield? Hmm... perhaps you would like to scrape off the brake dust off the rims periodically...


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jed118 said:


> No dust shield? Hmm... perhaps you would like to scrape off the brake dust off the rims periodically...


that's correct, no dust shield... 

brake dust is never as bad in the back BUT they will most likely be black wheels anyway (Flik Blast C when they are in stock) -- nice lightweight and inexpensive


----------



## dirtysouthb13 (Mar 9, 2005)

*????curious*

how much did this cost for everything???? i have the same 1.6 setup but mines 4 door....im in the progress of doing a sr20det swap and id like to have that rear brake setup rather than the se-r.....


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

dirtysouthb13 said:


> how much did this cost for everything???? i have the same 1.6 setup but mines 4 door....im in the progress of doing a sr20det swap and id like to have that rear brake setup rather than the se-r.....


Paid $90 including shipping for the rear spindle's and hubs (required as step 1) from Fred Casey on sr20forums.com (used of course but functional)

...then the rear rotors were donated from a local g20.net member so they were a freebee for us!

...and the calipers were fully loaded ordered from Autozone (www.autozone.com) and ultimately cost just under $90 including shipping.

NOTE that there is also and additional $95 core charge so you have to return some calipers. We happened to have a set of calipers from the 200sx SE-R we parted out (which were smaller) so those were returned for core value!

Your probably best off going to a U-Pull it place to get what you need. We were just at a U-Pull it yesterday and were kicking ourselves because there was a fresh g20 there with the rear brakes completely in place!!!


----------

